# Rezepte für Juwelenschleifen



## Kruaal (10. Dezember 2006)

Seit dem Patch sind die ersten Rezepte dafür implementiert worden. Ich würde nun gern wissen wo die Rezepte droppen bzw wo man die weissen Rezepte kaufen kann.


----------



## Roran (10. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab in OG schon ein Rezept gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soullord (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe ein Rezept in Southshore im Vorgebirge von Hillsbrand gefunden. Wo genau aber weiß ich nicht mehr..


----------



## Bl1nd (11. Dezember 2006)

Kannst bei den meisten Allgemein- und Reagenzienverkäufern kaufen, hab auch schon in UC gesehen. Und einige sind World RDM Dropp


----------



## Deadlift (11. Dezember 2006)

Im AH kaufen würde ich erstmal abraten, sind überteuert und über deren "verwendbarkeit" kann man au noned viel sagen.


----------



## Kruaal (12. Dezember 2006)

Hab ein grünes Rezept für 2G gekauft, fand den Preis ganz ok, selbst wenn man es später nie herstellen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (12. Dezember 2006)

Blasc ist ja immer aktuell dabei:

http://www.buffed.de/?f=vorlage&x=0&y=0


----------



## Shahaa (23. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir hat einer in Kurzens Lager (Schlingendorntal) gedropt

Aber für Juwelenschleifen braucht man ziehmlich teure Mats...z.B Elementarwasser


----------



## Kruaal (27. Dezember 2006)

Elementarwasser kann man extrem billig farmen, beispielsweise in Stranglethorn im Nord-Westen. Dort gibt es eine Insel mit Wasserelementaren die das droppen. Allerdings kann da nur ein 60er zur Zeit effektiv farmen.


----------

